# When will the growing begin for the runts!?!



## mosdefenate (Oct 9, 2007)

Awhile ago i posted a thread about leahs size. till this day she still looks as if she was 5 or 6 months old. shes gaining no height. but she does look built. both of her sisters are probably 2-3X the size of her. shes been eating fine and everything just dont know where it all is going to or when tis going to show.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

mosdefenate said:


> Awhile ago i posted a thread about leahs size. till this day she still looks as if she was 5 or 6 months old. shes gaining no height. but she does look built. both of her sisters are probably 2-3X the size of her. shes been eating fine and everything just dont know where it all is going to or when tis going to show.


If your pup was from an outcross, skatterbred or dual sired breeding size differences tend to be more apparent because different lines will grow at different rates. Making the litter not as consistent as a line or inbreeding would be
And, yes, even in a linebreeding can have pups can pop out different sizes.
It is all in the game of genetics.

Unless she is from a linebred or inbreed litter I wouldn't even bother comparing her at all to her siblings quite honestly because their are too many genetic variables.

Add to that are you absolutely sure there was only one sire to this litter. Litters can have more than one sire.

She may be a late bloomer or it just may be that she will be a smaller dog.

Environmental factors such as overall health, parasites etc play a part as well as the nutrition.

By 8-12 months of age depending on her bloodline she will be most likely as tall as she is going to get.


----------



## mosdefenate (Oct 9, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> If your pup was from an outcross, skatterbred or dual sired breeding size differences tend to be more apparent because different lines will grow at different rates. Making the litter not as consistent as a line or inbreeding would be
> And, yes, even in a linebreeding can have pups can pop out different sizes.
> It is all in the game of genetics.
> 
> ...


i am 100% sure these was only one sire. i know both the parents from when they were pups.. i know that leah is inbreed since from what i know her family line starts with her dad. who mated with another female from a different litter completely. and then was later mated with a puppy from that littler which they had puppies again and one was kept (diamond leahs mom) who belonged to my friend jason (kane's owner) his girlfriend kept diamond and kane and diamond were kept in the same house. seperate cages. but when they were out no one thought diamond could get pregnant because she was only like 9/10 months then the humping began when no one was around im guessing and she came up pregnant and thats where leah comes from now. my friend jason said kane was a runt of his litter and now hes one of the biggest dogs ive ever seen. would her having mange affect her growth during the time she had it. but even her sister had it and shes still bigger. but they are both cured of it now from what we know.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok let me ask this ... are these pups papered because you said the line starts with the sire? Are they for sure purebred dogs that were bred?

With inbreeding you can double up on the best but also the worst traits in a bloodline. It brings to the surface faults and recessive genes the owners may not even be aware of unless they fully researched the entire bloodline of the sire and dam. 

Is their some reason you are so concerned about her size? APBTs are not supposed to be a large breed? 

Not every pup in a litter is going to look the same. That is one reason why breeders eval for show pet and working quality.


----------



## mosdefenate (Oct 9, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Ok let me ask this ... are these pups papered because you said the line starts with the sire? Are they for sure purebred dogs that were bred?
> 
> With inbreeding you can double up on the best but also the worst traits in a bloodline. It brings to the surface faults and recessive genes the owners may not even be aware of unless they fully researched the entire bloodline of the sire and dam.
> 
> ...


I dont know what the line started with i was just saying that beacuse i knew that the mother was a inbreed from a previous puppy of his. so i was telling the life line of the inbreeding i guess. i know the father is pure bred but one of the dogs he was breed with wasnt pure. the owners had the sire for like 5-6 years then his girlfriend wanted a puppy and they found a friend who wanted to breed his dog. and they took a puppy. im only concerned because she has not grown at all. every other puppy i ahve seen in person or on this forum at 10months is 2-3 maybe 4 times the size of her. and even her own 2 sisters are almost the size of grown dogs. and mine being the same age is still the size of a 5month old puppy.


----------



## mosdefenate (Oct 9, 2007)

and ya i know every dogs not going to look the same but when you see the big difference in size in person you would have some kind of concern.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

How old is she? What does she weigh? Can you post some recent pics?


----------



## mosdefenate (Oct 9, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> How old is she? What does she weigh? Can you post some recent pics?


shes 10 months old 11months on the 14th. just weighed her and it came to be 38.4 lbs. i dont have any pictures because my old computer died out


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

A lot of APBTs are lighter than that full grown. Some down in the low 20's. I'd say that's a good weight for an average APBT her age. With her background, you really don't have much to base any expectations on. But speaking of average dogs and average weights, she is right on IMO.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> A lot of APBTs are lighter than that full grown. Some down in the low 20's. I'd say that's a good weight for an average APBT her age. With her background, you really don't have much to base any expectations on. But speaking of average dogs and average weights, she is right on IMO.


I agree. Her size sounds perfectly normal.

If the dog is healthy the size really should be of no consequence. 
What you need to do is not compare her to the others ad look at her as an individual dog. If you feel she has a structural or health issue the best thing is to take her to the vet.

Not knowing her bloodlines or the breeder and her possible of mixed decent certainly isn't going to give a consistent litter, inbred or not IMO

Not trying to sound harsh, but when you get a pup that is from an ooops inbreeding that was not researched or planned out properly you really are just taking your chances on what will pop out.

The average APBT is between 30-60 lbs full grown give or take a few lbs


----------



## mosdefenate (Oct 9, 2007)

i understand im not complaining i was just wondering if something might have been wrong i dunno


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

mosdefenate said:


> i understand im not complaining i was just wondering if something might have been wrong i dunno


 Post a picture and we can give better opinions on it. I'm guessing she is just fine though


----------

